# Metal building question



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Just got a quote on a 24'x50' building with 12' eaves for $8966.60. Consist of 24'x20' enclosed shop and then 24'x30' open area. Just wondering if a 24'x20' will be a big enough shop for welder/air compressor/drill press/workbench/counter top/sink and able to pull my John deere 5205 in to work on or another piece of equipment? Any opinions?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe that tractor is 10'8.25" long(4wd),and about 70 " wide,so it should give enough room.
Are the doors on the 24' side,or the 20' side ?
If they're on the 24' side,the benches,and equipment can be at each side,and still have plenty of room in front,if it has an FEL.
If the door is on the 20' side,you can place them in the front area,and still have room at each side.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's the size my shop is, and it's cramped, but I do have a truck in there also. If you can afford it, I'd push them wall out a bit more myself. Other than the added cost, you won't regret it. On the other hand, if you're tapped financially at that level, then you, just as I do, can make do! Live cramped as I say! You could, down the road, enclose the open portion too and make it one big shoip


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks guys. i think ill make the shop 30x30 and the other 20' will be two bays


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

When we were pricing a shed, we were told that the end walls are the most expensive part of the building, so building it longer is cheaper than wider. Might want to get a quote both ways. You may get more internal room for cheaper. Just watch out that you don't get a long, narrow shop that is inconvenient to use.


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Getting a 30x50. Should get it by the end of the year. I need to get some clay and spread out then lay a 30x30 concrete pad.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Be sure to put up some photos for us!


----------



## GFC Firefighter (Jul 15, 2010)

Will do! Im so ready for it.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Gfcfirefighter how much it cost you to build your out building?????


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I'v been planning my 24x32 building for 2 yrs.. I'v had the pad poured for 1.5 yrs and cant find a reputable installer..
I live in South Carolina and EVERY ONE of the reviews are BAD.. They even call for the Gov. to get involved to pull some of the licenses.. its THAT BAD..
Buying the building is painless.. getting it installed correctly is a completely different ball game..
The sellers just sell the buildings from NC or Virginia and get local contractors to install.. I'm stumped..


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Man, I'd love to give you a price to put up your building, trouble is I'm in Illinois.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The buildings come w/FREE installation.. the problem is, your at the mercy of the local contractors.. that THE SELLER picks/uses..
Just for fun>> look up Carolina carports reviews.. they're the biggest around.. sickening.


----------

